# E&M codes with Radiology codes



## allyssa.kittle@va.gov (Aug 31, 2011)

I am receiving claims for Breast ultrasounds and MRI's for example with E&M codes attached.  I was told that this is to cover the physicians work to find the lump or area being xrayed.  At one coding seminar I had asked if this was appropriate.  I was told this was an inclusive part of the radiology.  Can anyone verify which way is appropriate?


----------



## jgf-CPC (Aug 31, 2011)

Look at this link and see if it helps!

http://www.iwcc.il.gov/CHAP9final.pdf


----------



## GaPeach77 (Aug 31, 2011)

The physician has to exam the patient first which the E/M codes cover. Radiology codes for ultrasounds and MRI's do not include RVU's for the actually examiniation. The E/M code should be modified with a 25 modifier. A physician cannot come to the decision that a patient needs a MRI/Ultrasound, etc without first examining the patient, therefore they should be reimbursed for both. Good Luck!

Simone


----------



## jgf-CPC (Aug 31, 2011)

So they are not being referred to radiology with an order from a referring physician? The Dx given is from where they already had an E&M and a reason for the procedure. Even if our Rad Dr. sees the patient during the exam here and they order another procedure an E&M is not charged.


----------



## donnajrichmond (Aug 31, 2011)

I agree with Jackie.  If this is in a radiology department or imaging center, the radiologist generally will not bill for an E & M service.


----------

